# XL or XXL?



## biggirlluvher (Jan 8, 2016)

For the guys 240-250lbs+, do you wear XL or XXL size shirts/tops/t-shirts? 
I've had an issue wearing XXL tops because the fabric hangs too loose on me. Meanwhile, I'm outgrowing some of the XL tops that used to be a bit baggy on me. What's your take on the subject of tops?


----------



## joh (Jan 11, 2016)

I wear XL. However, it is common for some XL's to fit a bit too small, some to fit a bit too large, and some to fit just right. So I have found, given how large the variance is within a size, e.g. 'XL', it is more more important for me to find shirts (and really, clothing in general) that are fitted properly to my body type. It just unfortunately requires a bit more patience when shopping.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 12, 2016)

I have been wearing XXL for some time now. Since I reached 250 all the weigh up to 305lbs. I am 280 lbs. now and most XXL shirts fit fine although I wear 3XL pajamas and I have a jacket which is also 3XL. Sometimes clothing manufacturers switch suppliers and XXL shirts that use to fit, no longer do. I had that problem with XXL shirts I received for Christmas from Eddie Bauer.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm at 6'4" and weigh around 300 - I'm more of a XXXLT kinda guy. The "T" helps to keep my shirts long enough, so as not expose my mid section while reaching for things above my head. Some places offer XLT and XXLT, for gentlemen that need a longer shirt.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Jan 15, 2016)

I moved up to XXL in cotton knits and microfiber. They are comfortable plus they give me room to grow.


----------



## balletguy (Feb 12, 2016)

Up to the XXL. ...


----------



## voluptuouslover (Feb 15, 2016)

When I was just over 250 Lbs. i bought several XXL T shirts because my XL were kind of obnoxiously tight. But the more I thought about it and looked at myself the XXL made me look more "sloppy Fat" if you know what I mean? They were bagger in my arms but showed a slight tightening around my middle making me look way more dumpy and out of shape.

I decided to stretch out my XL T shirts I had vigorously for 5-10 minutes before I put them on and I tended to like the look better on me. I looked like a more muscular Fat guy with a big Beach Ball gut with my T shirt straining to the max...but I thought it looked better. It was really good when I found the right new T shirt in XL that had not been washed many times yet. I think I would need to be in the 265+ Lb. range for me to have to go to XXL for me to accept the look. Don't get me wrong I am sure many people would think I needed a XXL at 250 Lbs. because of my big gut stretching the fabric .....I just didn't like the look.

On a different note it is crazy when I hold up a XXL or even a XL T shirt in the store and see how big it look's to realize it is so snug when I try it on.


On another note as well.....how about when you measure your waist and it say's 42" around the smallest part real low....but you are wearing size 26" and 38" jeans and slacks. Obviously there is a nice Big belly overhang but it is crazy to think about all that belly you can fit in there. Funny thing is my wife has been wearing the same size designer jeans for several years even after she has gained 20-30 Lbs. I estimate but somehow she stuffs all her belly into them and gets them zipped up....although leaving a huge muffin top squeezing out the top and her thighs and ass are straining the jean material something fierce. I guess it allows her to tell her friends she stills wears the same size jeans.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Feb 15, 2016)

typo...I meant 36" - 38"!


----------



## BigFA (Feb 16, 2016)

Agree with you on the big belly overhang. At my heaviest, my belly measured 61" but I could still comfortably wear Size 54" slacks. I kind of liked having my huge belly out front and prominent. It felt good.


----------



## chubbynate (May 16, 2016)

biggirlluvher said:


> For the guys 240-250lbs+, do you wear XL or XXL size shirts/tops/t-shirts?
> I've had an issue wearing XXL tops because the fabric hangs too loose on me. Meanwhile, I'm outgrowing some of the XL tops that used to be a bit baggy on me. What's your take on the subject of tops?



When I reached 235 pounds my XL shirts had reached their limit. They were starting to get tight across the back and when I took a deep breath I could feel the shirt tighten up around my belly. A tight shirt makes me sweat and feel uncomfortable. I'm still in those old XL shirts of mine because I unexpectedly dropped weight after a surgery. So once I get close to 240 again, I'll be moving up to XXL.


----------



## finallyfat (May 16, 2016)

6' 2" & over 240 something now. 

I've always been an XLT wearer during my adult life when I weighed between 190 & 215. I've zoomed to today's size over the past few years. FA karma- we all realize that how can we love her fat without becoming fat ourselves? Does an FA not love fat? All fat. 

If a guy calling himself an "FA" doesn't eventually grow fat- he isn't really an FA at all.

So, now that I'm growing quickly fat my XL's are becoming snug at my belly and hips. I stretch them out furiously before wearing now or I look like a sausage with a plump belly-button. Which I like!

I enjoy all the cues my fat signals me with through it's pushing out, swelling up, folding, and jiggling within a tightened and soft cotton garment. I love the reflections I see of me. XLT's for now. They're stretched out and comfy.

Oh, important- I always, always tuck in my Tees. I hate sloppy fat guys. Knock that off, you slobs. Fat and neat looks good. Sloppy fat is for losers who give the rest of us a bad rap.

Eating a cherry pie for breakfast. Gonna continue my big eat. Watching my progress pictures, I'm headed for XXLT soon.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (May 18, 2016)

I weigh about 280 with a 52 inch waist and I can't wear anything smaller than XXL - I don't even look at XL when I go shopping. The only exception is that I have a few XL "body shirts" from Aldi that are made of a polyester or spandex-type stretchy material and meant for people who are jogging or otherwise exercising (insert big smiley face here!). I wear them at home for comfort, but when I go out, unless I am especially daring, I usually put on an outer t-shirt, as they are a little too "revealing" of my fat boobs and belly (although my wife says I look "nice").


----------



## Potatodragon (May 23, 2016)

I love it when larger guys wear fitted shirts / tshirts ^.^ Baggy is not a good look :S


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (May 24, 2016)

I am 5' 10" and only weigh 265, but my belly and moobs are oversize. The best tee shirts for me are the Sonoma 3XLB. They have room for my belly, but they fit well on my shoulders too. Most 3xl tee shirts will have shoulders that hang half way down to my elbows, and I hate that look.


----------



## ShakesSphere (May 29, 2016)

8XL. Just below the biggest size available from the King Size catalog. My waist is 69 standing and 74 sitting, according to my girlfriend and seamstress.


----------



## Teach (May 31, 2016)

XXL shirts. 42 pants. I am 6'1" 260ish.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I find it interesting.. when women dress, you put out pants where they belong, at the waist (unless it is low-rise). However, men with bellies never wear their pants at the waist. They always measure below the belly. Why is that?


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2016)

take a belt, now buckle it around the middle of a volleyball, then dribble it for a while, and see if the belt stays in place.

For fat guys the narrowest point, i.e. where you can get pants to stay in place, is, from my experience and observations, just above the butt in back and down under the belly in front (even with that 'droop' it is still a shorter path around than any other placement)

For me I can have the trousers just above the butt then buckle it into the fat on the lower slope of my stomach enough that they'll mostly stay in place, but I have to tighten my belt a notch or two for any serious walking (then loosen it off when I go to sit if I don't want to cause myself pain), but that only works for me because while I have a firm ball belly in the upper part, there is softer fat on the lower belly, enough to tighten the belt in to the point that it will stay.

That point is still lower than the traditional trousers point, but up that high won't stay in place at all, it is essentially a little below the equator of the 'ball' part of my belly, so will slip down every time.

Women generally have more hips, bringing their narrowest point higher up their body, although I'm sure that there are some who have this same issue if they are all belly, narrow hipped, and have more of a firm ball belly -- but I think that combo is relatively rare on women.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I completely forgot about the whole hip to waist ration. I keep forgetting that women tend to have more hips than men. So I can see why men chose to wear their pants under their bellies.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Jun 1, 2016)

Suspenders are really the best way to keep pants up on a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2016)

Honestly, when you look at our anatomy as a gender, then throw in how we carry extra weight, for general use (non-laboring type situations), could we just bring back medieval robes? 

I think this would fit BHM nicely: http://www.medieval-market.com/details.php?id_towar=22&menu=male.php

I don't really expect this to happen, but I have literally worn a hole in a pair of jeans at the point where I hitched them up all of the time, so a guy can dream....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 2, 2016)

Baha, love it Tad!


----------



## dan (Jun 6, 2016)

270 6 ft 2X


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jan 8, 2017)

Tom the pig 8 said:


> Suspenders are really the best way to keep pants up on a fat man.



Do ladies find suspenders sexy on a big guy?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jan 8, 2017)

I bought a XXL football jersey a while ago. I wore it yesterday and it was quote the experience. My belly felt the most free in clothing in a long time. I actually felt how big my belly is too. I felt ready to eat a lot and not worry about the shirt constricting me. I did eat a lot  I'm considering reducing my wardrobe to the more XXL fitting tops because XL isn't fitting well on me anymore. Have any of you guys done that as well?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jan 8, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> Do ladies find suspenders sexy on a big guy?





lucca23v2 said:


> I completely forgot about the whole hip to waist ration. I keep forgetting that women tend to have more hips than men. So I can see why men chose to wear their pants under their bellies.



What do you prefer to see a guy wear where XL or XXL shirts is concerned?


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 10, 2017)

2X - nice and tight and form fitting!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 11, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> What do you prefer to see a guy wear where XL or XXL shirts is concerned?


Honestly, i have never thought about it in terms of XL or XXL. I dont like men that wear tight clothes, but I also hate it when men wear baggy/supper baggy clothing. I was wonder why can't they find the middle ground?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttonboy (Feb 6, 2017)

I am also 250 lbs and my waist size is 48 inches. I prefer to wear my dress shirts in a 2 XL. Being that my belly is so big I tend to get untucked a lot so being a little longer minimizes that. Plus it gives me the luxury to pack on more pounds lol


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

Shucks if fat guys wear XLT's I don't get to see those cute bellies peeking out from under their shirts when they raise their arms up.


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 12, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> For the guys 240-250lbs+, do you wear XL or XXL size shirts/tops/t-shirts?
> I've had an issue wearing XXL tops because the fabric hangs too loose on me. Meanwhile, I'm outgrowing some of the XL tops that used to be a bit baggy on me. What's your take on the subject of tops?



I try to find 3X when I can get them, because they're nice and loose-fitting, and very comfortable.


----------

